# Play an incomplete avi file?



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive downloaded 3 LEGAL movie torrents off utorrent, and they have gotten to 99.9%, but due to the lack of seeders, cannot finish downloading. None of them have a tracker either.

Im sure that the remaining 0.01% of the file isnt that much video wise. Ive tried downloading programs that can 'fix' or 'play' incomplete avi files, but none of them seem to work. Im always getting "unsupported file" or "this is not an avi file" or "unable to load", etc etc.

I dont know what to do, but i really want these files to play, as i have spend a lot of time downloading them.

Thanks for the help in advanced


----------



## Apa (Feb 22, 2007)

aviPreview? Only player I know that's supposed to play incomplete avi files.

http://www.avipreview.com/


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

EDIT - tried and failed 

screenie attached


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 22, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> EDIT - tried and failed
> 
> screenie attached



nick you fail at life  
just face it, torrenting is crap


----------



## Apa (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/DiVFix-Download-2435.html 
www.neuviewed.com 


CCCP (combined community codec pack) also gives you a few codecs which can prove to be usefull for playing incomplete media. There's a program called haali media splitter that should be able to play incomplete files too if I remember correct. You can also get this one:
http://www.inmatrix.com/zplayer/formats/avi.shtml


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive tried the top two before, although not the third one. Ill try now. Thanks for the help.



ex_reven said:


> nick you fail at life
> just face it, torrenting is crap



only post if u have a solution u postwhore


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Apa said:


> CCCP (combined community codec pack) also gives you a few codecs which can prove to be usefull for playing incomplete media. There's a program called haali media splitter that should be able to play incomplete files too if I remember correct. You can also get this one:
> http://www.inmatrix.com/zplayer/formats/avi.shtml



I downloaded the file, but its just some .ax file that does nothing...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I downloaded the file, but its just some .ax file that does nothing...


Did you try VLC? I believe it offers to fix errors on some avis when you try to play them.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, VLC was the first thing i tried 

its weird how its ALL 3 avi files that have the same problem, so its not like its just a bad file


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 22, 2007)

divfix might be able to help, if not, and VLC and the other suggestions don't work it might just be impossible for your files. Are you sure they're avi files for example, check them out with g-spot. Sometimes funny people rename rar files to avi and such.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Tried Divfix and VLC, no luck.

Checked with G-Spot, it says "not a valid AVI file - Type unknown"

I dont get why either of them wont be real though, they all had 600+ seeds and 600+ peers


----------



## francis511 (Feb 22, 2007)

vlc works on incomplete files.ive used it a lot.prolly a different problem.check seeds on a torrent  B4 u download!!


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

it had over 600 seeds !

I just couldnt download off any of em


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Seeds matter not, even faulty files get plenty of seeds. Did anyone give comment on the torrent? ie says it's valid? If so redownloading the whole file might help.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 22, 2007)

You may not need to redownload the whole thing. If uTorrent has the option, tell it to recheck the files. Some bad pieces may have gotten thru.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

*sigh*

Well, ive gone back to the site i downloaded the torrents off, and 1 of the torrents had 4 reports, another had 12 reports, and the other is fine *so far*

I guess i just downloaded 3 fake files  (Oh well, at least my usage limit reset yesterday)

Can anyone please PM me with good torrent sites ?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2007)

Im such a n00b 

I just realised all three torrents i downloaded were only 5 days old


----------



## francis511 (Feb 22, 2007)

what files r u trying 2 get


----------

